
Tim Berners-Lee: The web is under threat. Join us and fight for it - nukeop
https://medium.com/@timberners_lee/the-web-is-under-threat-join-us-and-fight-for-it-69cb3408c770
======
SlowBro
I’m working on what Tim is calling for as a side project:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16402404](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16402404)

